# 2008 TFSI Roadster - Aerial / Antenna Removal & Stubby Replacement



## LakesTT (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi all, I have an 08 TFSi Roadster and I've bought a stubby aerial for it, thinking that the top just screws off to replace the original one. When I try to unscrew it, it's stuck fast. The rubber outer part seems to move a little but otherwise it's not budging.

Is there something more to it?

Cheers in advance. David.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Nothing to it really - just unscrew the OEM antenna and replace it with a stubby. It may be stuck due to corrosion, so you could give it a squirt of penetrating oil (just be mindful of the paint - WD-40 might be a good choice) and then give it a twist.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Nothing to it really - just unscrew the OEM antenna and replace it with a stubby. It may be stuck due to corrosion, so you could give it a squirt of penetrating oil (just be mindful of the paint - WD-40 might be a good choice) and then give it a twist.
> 
> If unsure, I can take some pictures of mine and post them tomorrow for you.


 :lol:


----------



## LakesTT (Sep 24, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Nothing to it really - just unscrew the OEM antenna and replace it with a stubby. It may be stuck due to corrosion, so you could give it a squirt of penetrating oil (just be mindful of the paint - WD-40 might be a good choice) and then give it a twist.
> 
> If unsure, I can take some pictures of mine and post them tomorrow for you.


That's great, cheers mate. I didn't think it was going to be any more difficult, but it was best to ask before putting some brute force into it. Just in case.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Pretty straight forward to remove and replace. Notice how discolored the antenna stud is and you get an idea of why it's difficult to remove.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

lol in my 2007 i have try all...even brut force it just wont came out... :roll: no wd40, oil nothing have work i gave up a long time ago because i will brake the [email protected]@@g fishing rod :evil: .


----------



## LakesTT (Sep 24, 2017)

F3rnando said:


> lol in my 2007 i have try all...even brut force it just wont came out... :roll: no wd40, oil nothing have work i gave up a long time ago because i will brake the [email protected]@@g fishing rod :evil: .


Not just me then!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

In order to put these pictures together, I had to remove the stubby and reinstall the OEM antenna. It was actually not easy to screw it back in! So yeah, I can imagine it might not be that easy to remove.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

There is another way...










Don't scratch the paintwork though.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Stiff said:


> There is another way...


Love it :lol: .....I really hate the [email protected]@@ fishing rod is so stupid long and it bends on the highway...like a [email protected]@@ FISHING ROD :x :evil:


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Empathise!
Having tried all other tools I gave up - thought removal would require destruction and hoped not to take the aerial fitting with it.
I had to get Mole grip wrench onto the bottom of the aerial with WD40 at the join - Just as I thought the whole thing was going to break the corrosion gave and aerial undid normally with precious little visible damage to the aerial - 
I tried with a stubby similar to SJPs for a while but found the OEM gave better reception so popped it back in the the help of a little Vaseline :wink:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

+1 The stubby provides little or no radio reception, but as I never listen to the radio anyway it's not an issue.

When removing the OEM antenna, you also have to overcome the four retention detents located where the antenna fits against the base. Clever design that locks the antenna so it doesn't unscrew itself. Since there are three male and one female detents, the intention would indicate the function is to ensure the antenna is screwed on in the right direction and stays there.

I've had the stubby on here for years and it's never come off.


----------



## LakesTT (Sep 24, 2017)

So I finally got mine off. Definitely corroded. Left the screw part in there. Totally snapped.

Lucky I don't listen to the radio much.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Easy fix. Works just as well on the rear as it does on the front.

Yes, this is the Antipodes model but I'm sure there is a European version available.


----------



## LakesTT (Sep 24, 2017)

Stiff said:


> Easy fix. Works just as well on the rear as it does on the front.
> 
> Yes, this is the Antipodes model but I'm sure there is a European version available.


Haha. Might try that.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Actually that model only gets Aussie rules football stations and XXXX beer commercials.

So no, it won't work in the UK. :wink:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn.

Surely the shark one will one will receive everything over the air waves.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## LakesTT (Sep 24, 2017)

Stiff said:


> Damn.
> 
> Surely the shark one will one will receive everything over the air waves.


I think Roger Moore had that on his lotus


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

LakesTT said:


> I think Roger Moore had that on his lotus


Yes but it was only a baby one


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I replaced mine with an official honda s2000 roadster one and the radio quality has actually improved and it also looks much better now!


----------



## Revs2777 (6 mo ago)

Cant get the original off. Tried a set of pliers and the plastic just turns round and round but the screw is not not turining.

Any ideas?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

These posts may help. The Roadster antennas are prone to corrosion so it may take some serious effort to remove it.








Mk2 Roadster Antenna Help


Today I decided to try and replace my annoying fishing pole antenna with a custom stubby I'd ordered. I'd read it needed some firm pressure, so I got to it. But instead of unscrewing neatly, it snapped clean out. The screw housing came off within the OEM aerial. I managed to dig out the housing...




www.ttforum.co.uk












2008 TFSI Roadster - Aerial / Antenna Removal &amp...


Hi all, I have an 08 TFSi Roadster and I've bought a stubby aerial for it, thinking that the top just screws off to replace the original one. When I try to unscrew it, it's stuck fast. The rubber outer part seems to move a little but otherwise it's not budging. Is there something more to it...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

